# Mk4 rear seat latch broke?



## Pville 20th (Apr 16, 2011)

The rear seat latch will lift up but does not release the lock to put the seat down. Can anyone help?


----------



## CabooseGLI (Apr 11, 2011)

make sure it's unlocked, theres a slot for your car key to go in.


----------



## Oly_Golf (May 20, 2006)

It's broken, just like mine was. Look at the pic below and you'll just laugh at how stupid the little piece is..... 

Taking it out is easy. Putting it in can be scary because you have to just slam it in there with force to the point you think you're going to break something. Btw, might as well get two, for when the other one breaks.... 

http://hubpages.com/hub/How-to-fix-a-Broken-Rear-Seat-Release-Latch-VW-MKIV-DIY


----------



## Pville 20th (Apr 16, 2011)

good advice ill do that.


----------



## Weegie5 (Sep 27, 2010)

Oly_Golf said:


> It's broken, just like mine was. Look at the pic below and you'll just laugh at how stupid the little piece is.....
> 
> Taking it out is easy. Putting it in can be scary because you have to just slam it in there with force to the point you think you're going to break something. Btw, might as well get two, for when the other one breaks....
> 
> http://hubpages.com/hub/How-to-fix-a-Broken-Rear-Seat-Release-Latch-VW-MKIV-DIY


That's the site I used as a tutorial to fix mine when it broke. Keep in mind that there are different part #s for the driver and passenger side, so specify which one you want. Also, different colors have different suffixes to the part #, so specify the color you need.

Also check out this link: http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=86692


----------



## Oly_Golf (May 20, 2006)

Weegie5 said:


> That's the site I used as a tutorial to fix mine when it broke. Keep in mind that there are different part #s for the driver and passenger side, so specify which one you want. Also, different colors have different suffixes to the part #, so specify the color you need.
> 
> Also check out this link: http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=86692


I had forgotten about that, thanks Weegie5! :beer:


----------

